# Close



## Luigibro (Jun 8, 2020)

*Celeste is here tonight!

No entree fee.

Tips are appreciated but not required...
Please remember to leave through the airport thanks!!!*


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi! What’s the DIY she’s giving out?


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 8, 2020)

Its random for everyone


----------



## -Zora- (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd love to stop by


----------



## Ro1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Would love to come


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Jun 8, 2020)

I would like to visit :3


----------



## Winkenbaus (Jun 8, 2020)

I’d love to come by!


----------



## Jeyjin (Jun 8, 2020)

I’d like to visit too


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 8, 2020)

I would love to visit, if possible!


----------



## choconeko215 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## Sid (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd like to come by as well!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 8, 2020)

Could I stop in?


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jun 8, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## Sid (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you! -Sid


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 8, 2020)

are you still open?


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 8, 2020)

Reopen!


----------



## sunshower (Jun 8, 2020)

Would love to come if you’re still open!!


----------



## Brendies (Jun 8, 2020)

Is it possible to stop by?


----------



## doetothelindsay (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi! Thanks for hosting  I'd love to visit if you're still available!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi! May I come over and collect a DIY?


----------



## Xdee (Jun 8, 2020)

Hii can I pls come by if youre still open


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 8, 2020)

Still around for a bit more


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 9, 2020)

Can I pop by, please


----------



## noonpuppy (Jun 9, 2020)

May i visit please?  tysm


----------



## Lycheee (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello! Can I drop by?


----------

